# Safari ne répond plus à cause dun script sur la page web*



## Secretely (8 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, depuis quelques heures je vois un pop-un apparaître avec ce texte.  Que puis-je faire pour régler le problème?



> Safari ne répond plus à cause dun script sur la page web «*Google*» (http://www.google.ca/). Souhaitez-vous interrompre lexécution du script ou la poursuivre*?


----------



## marctiger (11 Octobre 2011)

Ben tu cliques soit sur "oui, soit sur "non".


----------



## Secretely (11 Octobre 2011)

Le problème est réglé depuis que j'ai redémarré mon ordi.  Je ne suis pas informaticien mais je suis assez intelligent pour cliquer sur les deux options, sans succès.


----------



## marctiger (11 Octobre 2011)

Ben voilà... il suffit parfois de peu de choses.  ;-)


----------



## Secretely (11 Octobre 2011)

Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais j'ai souvent l'impression que sur ce forum on semble rire parfois des questions des membres.  C'est peut-être une idée que je me fais ...


----------



## marctiger (11 Octobre 2011)

Mais non, je ne dis pas que cela n'arrive jamais, mais il s'agit toujours de remarques assez gentilles somme-toutes.

Ce qu'il y a aussi c'est que parfois certaines questions trouvent la réponse dans la question elle-même, et là évidement... ;-)

Tu verras avec l'habitude.


----------



## Secretely (11 Octobre 2011)

Ok je suis satisfait de ta réponse.  La hache de guerre est enterrée


----------



## marctiger (12 Octobre 2011)

De rien et reviens avec d'autres questions sans hésiter, il y aura toujours quelqu'un pour y répondre. ;-)


----------



## Secretely (25 Octobre 2011)

Bon, le problème semble revenir encore.  Depuis environ trois semaines, ça fait trois fois que j'ai des problèmes de script avec Safari.

Qu'est-ce que veut dire avoir des problèmes de script et que devrais-je faire pour que ce problème ne se répète plus à l'avenir?


----------



## marctiger (25 Octobre 2011)

Pour les scripts je ne sais pas, mais essayes en ré-installant Safari en lieu et place de celui-présent (donc sans l'effacer) :

http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1422?viewlocale=fr_FR

Tu es toujours sous Léopard 10.5, as-tu fait toutes les mises à jour Système ?


----------



## glisda (6 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour, idem, même problèmes sur safari. Sous Lion, il est fréquent que l'une des pages bloque (ce qui bloque également toutes les autres pages ouverte qui deviennent blanches).
Alors bien sûr que le message " Des pages ne répondent pas ..., souhaitez-vous consulter cette page ?" annuler ou "ouvrir la page" s'affiche et bien sur, sans être un arrièré on sait tous qu'on doit choisir.
La question qui se présente réellement, c'est pourquoi cette boite de dialogue s'affiche ?
Lorsqu'une page bloque, la petite roue se met à tourner parfois pendant plusieurs minutes avant de pouvoir cliquer...
Aussitôt en général j'ouvre Firefox ou Google Chrome, j'ouvre à nouveau les mêmes fenêtres et là, tout se passe bien!
Bien sûr la solution serait de dire: " ok, ben t'as qu'à passer sur Firefox et ton problème est réglé" 
Ben oui, mais mon problème en lui-même oui, mais LE problème, non !
Safari est par défaut le navigateur de Apple, ce bug fréquent et sans explications est plutôt déconcertant. Donc si il y a des pros, il serait bien, qu'ils donnent des explications sur ce problème.
On entend dire aussi qu'il suffit de désactiver javascript pour que tout rentre dans l'ordre... 
Mais c'est débile, si c'est la solution, alors autant le dire tout net, Safari est devenu une belle merde, une grande majorité de sites utilisent aujourd'hui du JS sur leur pages, et ça peut créer plus de problèmes que de solution de naviguer sans javascript.
Donc la question est simple:
Est-ce que SAfari est devenu une grosse daube ? Quelle peut être la raison (hors réinstallation de safari qui (en vain) a déjà  été faite ), pour que des problèmes de scripts surviennent ainsi trop régulièrement ?
Merci d'avance pur vos retours, et bon week end à tous.


----------

